# Why does he nibble so much



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

The 4 wk old likes to nibble anything he can get his beak on..my fingers, my nose, my lips, my hair, etc. And sometimes it hurts! He will bite down as hard as he can..why is he doing this? Is it normal? Does this mean he will bite hard when he's older?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels other senses aren't as great as their sense of taste so they tend to put everything in their mouth like a baby would. Its their way of exploring. Hershey bit hard once and hasn't since, now she just nibbles. Tell him no when he bites hard and remove whatever he's biting so that he learns he can't do that.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It the bird is only 4 weeks old, most likely it is also not weaned and probably wants to still be handfed.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Birds also use their beaks as a third hand, as it were, and he may just be figuring you out. Freddie still does that when he finds something new to him. His latest favorite thing is nibbling on my ear. It tickles and gives me chills but he's just exploring.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

My 3 tiels bite absolutely everything. I guess they are exploring all the different tastes and textures. Mango is the worst, but she is only 8 weeks old. Lots of exploring to be done.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool..thanks guys!! He is an absolute sweetheart and I think my favorite. He loves to cuddle and when i put him down he will walk towards me and climb on me again. lol He is very vocal and very obvservant.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch still nibbles once in a while espially my mustache this is normal for any tiel but as srtiels said it is still wanting to be fed my chicks that are like about 6 weeks old do that and they are not weaned i bet the 4 week old is still in the nest box


----------

